# Any way to install an older version of the uber driver app?



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

Is it possible?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Yeah. Just Google "installing an older version of Uber Driver app" and you'll see a variety of sites which have the older versions. Pick one that looks trustworthy and download the version you want and install it. Uber will force you to update fairly quickly. Perhaps immediately.

Good luck.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> Is it possible?


If it's too old Uber won't let you go online until you do an update.


----------



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> If it's too old Uber won't let you go online until you do an update.


How old r we talking about?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> How old r we talking about?


I don't know how old is too old. I just know that if the version you try to install is too old for Uber's liking they won't let you go online and they'll tell you to update the app. That's what they did to me once when I tried to install a really old version.

The only way you can find out is thru trial and error.


----------



## tremblaylarry447 (26 d ago)

Screw uber. I'll take a taxi.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

Good way to get deactivated


----------

